# Buying a Mac



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I have never owned a mac, always been a windows person. My wife wants a laptop and has always wanted a mac. So I need some suggestions. First where is the best place to buy them. Next she will be using it for basic stuff but also will be using it to edit photos. I am not wanting to spend a lot but I know macs aren't cheap. Definitely would like to not go much over $1500 but cheaper is better. Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How to Buy a Mac Computer at a Discount: 10 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## MacbookRepair (Aug 29, 2017)

Always buy any Apple products from Apple Authorised Showroom.


----------



## V_nightowl (Mar 4, 2015)

I would start with MacBook Air. I've bought 1 for my wife and she's happy. And, yes, ONLY buy from authorized store. Also, try to see/compare products on apple website, you may find something that you like to add to your purchase. Apple = good choice.


----------

